# Finished collage art!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I started this collage months ago and finally finished. My client has been exceedingly patient, bless her heart. She asked me to do something which would honor a horsemand and Christian who has been a wonderful mentor to herself and her family. So, in honor of him and to celebrate his "hearthorse" that passed away recently after 17 years of teaching kids to ride, here is my collage to Cowboy Bob.








and here is the original "concept" drawing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Made me want to cry, nuff said


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That is gorgoeus Tinyliny!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's truly lovely, tiny. You are amazingly talented.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I am grateful for you feedback. Just to clarify, I did not do the calligraphy. My friend, who is very good at this, did it. Freehand!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

This piece is just so outstanding, tiny! I KNEW it would be worth the wait. Words can't even express my gratitude.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Is this watercolor? It's very touching. I love it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

atreyu,

I paint in ink, actually. It's Sumi ink, usually used for Japanese or Chinese calligraphy. I use a wee bit of watercolor for the color tones, and the calligraphy on this piece was done by my friend. She is very skilled.

Atreyu 

I am trying to remember where that name comes from. Achildren's book?

Oh! I just remembered! The Neverending Story! Loved that movie.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great piece! It's beautiful & very touching.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> atreyu,
> 
> I paint in ink, actually. It's Sumi ink, usually used for Japanese or Chinese calligraphy. I use a wee bit of watercolor for the color tones, and the calligraphy on this piece was done by my friend. She is very skilled.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. i've never heard of it before, very cool.
And yes, it's from the movie  And also a band haha. But I loved the movies growing up as well.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

It's one thing seeing tiny's art online...it's quite another seeing it in person. I just received this piece of art today and it's truly stunning along with the portrait she did of Cowboy Bob. Wow, that's all I can say! Some people are just born with a gift...and you're one of them, tiny. This gift will be cherished for eternity...I hope that's thanks enough because words will never suffice. 

~Cathy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Words are totally enough. Can't wait to hear what Bob says! Blessings!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally!!!! I've picked up the framed art that tiny did for me. What a challenge taking pictures! Between the flash and the reflection, I don't think my pictures do this artwork justice. The portrait shows the flash and the collage reflects the siding on my house. I took 67 pictures trying to get good ones...I kid you not. LOL *HUGE* thanks go to *tiny* and thanks also go to the gals at the Frame Up store who were able to bring it all together. They were so touched by the story that it brought them to tears. Now I can't wait to present it to Cowboy Bob...I'll update when I do. I have a feeling he'll be speechless.

This pictures shows the matting (leather look) and frame selected. 









The portrait









And last, but not least....the collage!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

*Picture Perfect*

Can't remember if tiny posted a picture of CB for comparison or not.








Perfection!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

*clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap*!!!

It's beautiful! Amazing job.


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> *clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap**clap* *clap*!!!
> 
> It's beautiful! Amazing job.


Tiny certainly deserves applause...where is she anyhow? I know she was patiently waiting for this LOL :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Cathy. What a job getting that giant piece framed . What was the finished size? the artwork was 19 by 24? something like that. So the finished frame is considerable.

YOu did an absolutly stunning job of choices. And I know you spent a fortune on it too. I am touched deeply. I hope that I have a chance one day to come and meet you and your family and Bob. That would be so wonderful

Thanks again for your patience and trust.

Caroline


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Thanks Cathy. What a job getting that giant piece framed . What was the finished size? the artwork was 19 by 24? something like that. So the finished frame is considerable.
> 
> YOu did an absolutly stunning job of choices. And I know you spent a fortune on it too. I am touched deeply. I hope that I have a chance one day to come and meet you and your family and Bob. That would be so wonderful
> 
> ...


The collage is 22 x 26 framed....it so beautiful....you have no idea. First, I saw the collage and was taken aback by how beautiful it came together. THEN....the gal went to the back room and walked out proudly presenting the portrait. The chosen matting and frame accented this piece so perfectly that it gave me "goose bumps". They're both so beautifulllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!! I wish you could see them in person.....maybe some day  Please give thanks to your friend for the calligraphy too. Everything turned out beyond my expectations.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tiny, your work always amazes me, and this one is no exception.....its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

*The presentation!*

My daughter and I had decided that tonight would be a good night to present this gift. I spoke with CB's wife before framing as I felt it was a gift for them both and that it was "her" house afterall LOL. So the colors and framing were selected to compliment their decor.

After dinner out at the therapy ranch, my daughter went and grabbed Bob to follow us out to the car...I explained that we had a very special gift of thanks. One that I wanted to live on forever. As I lifted the collage out my trunk, this was his reaction 









I then went on to explain how I had been drawn to tiny's work and how we had "talked" over the months in capturing the essence of who he was and how she had stepped outside the box and completed this beautiful piece along with her friend who did the calligraphy. CB knew instantly that the horse was his Willy. After explaining that the portrait in the collage was a print and that we all decided that we shouldn't mess with perfection, I whipped out the original portrait. Double whammy on Bob LOL. As I thought, the man was speechless and said as much. It's a rare thing for CB to be speechless:lol:








CB was thrilled with the detail and so was his wife. She had seen these pieces before hand but really had no idea just how beautiful they were until she saw them tonight. She's gonna redecorate around them now. Oh, she's a doll. The woman behind the man. This was for her too.








We drew a bit of a crowd as it was therapy ride night but it isn't every day that you meet someone who'll just help you for no more than a hug. He's a special guy and so is tiny for "feeling" the essence of this project and doing a magnificent job.


----------

